# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 08/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Khuyến mãi hấp dẫn nhất của Tháng 8 mà Didau nghĩ các bạn không nên bỏ qua bất cứ thông tin nào dưới đây đâu  :Big Grin: . Khuyến mãi lớn Mùa Thu của Vietnam Airlines cho các chặng nội địa và cả quốc tế. Đây đúng là những gì mà chúng ta đang tìm kiếm trong thời gian qua. Các giá vé khuyến mãi rất tốt với rất nhiều chặng bay cho bạn nhiều lựa chọn hơn. Còn bây giờ hãy nhanh tay chọn một chặng đi nào và hãy chia sẻ thông tin cho bạn bè của mình cùng biết nhé! ^^


*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/08: 1.694.000 VND  *  21/08 --> 26/08: 1.144.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/08: 2.079.000 VND  *  21/08 --> 23/08, 25/08, 26/08: 1.144.000 VND  *  24/08: 1.309.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/08: hết vé  *  21/08 --> 26/08: 1.309.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/08: hết vé  *  21/08 --> 26/08: 1.309.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/08: hết vé  *  21/08, 23/08: 1.309.000 VND  *  22/08: 979.000 VND  *  24/08: 1.419.000 VND  *  25/08: 1.199.000 VND  *  26/08: 1.089.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/08: hết vé  *  21/08: 1.298.000 VND  *  22/08, 23/08: 1.188.000 VND  *  24/08: 968.000 VND  *  25/08: 1.078.000 VND  *  26/08: 1.573.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/08: 2.409.000 VND  *  21/08 --> 26/08: 1.749.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/08: 2.409.000 VND  *  21/08 --> 26/08: 1.749.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/08: 5.104.000 VND  *  21/08 --> 23/08, 25/08, 26/08: 2.409.000 VND  *  24/08: 2.629.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/08: 2.959.000 VND  *  21/08 --> 26/08: 2.409.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/08, 21/08, 23/08 --> 25/08: 1.694.000 VND  *  22/08, 26/08: 1.859.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/08: 2.904.000 VND  *  21/08, 24/08: 1.859.000 VND  *  22/08, 23/08, 25/08, 26/08: 1.694.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/08: 2.500.000 VND  *  21/08, 25/08: 1.080.000 VND  * 22/08: 1.470.000  *  23/08, 24/08, 26/08: 1.210.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/08: 1.730.000 VND  *  21/08: 1.470.000 VND  *  22/08: 1.340.000 VND  *  23/08, 26/08: 1.080.000 VND  *  24/08, 25/08: 1.210.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/08: 1,800,000 VND  *  21/08: 1,350,000 VND  *  22/08: 1,200,000 VND  *  23/08 --> 26/08: 1,100,000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/08: 1,500,000 VND  *  21/08  --> 24/08: 1,200,000 VND  *  25/08, 26/08: 1,100,000  VND  
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 145$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 49$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 160$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 113$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 06/08 - 12/08/2012Thời gian bay: 01/11/2012 - 31/01/2013Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 20/08 - 26/08/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## lequyen

*Phòng vé Vietairlines* cung cấp vé máy bay nội địa , quốc tế các hãng không trong nước và ngoài nước hoạt động tại Việt Nam như:
Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific, Air Mekong, Vietjet Air,  Air Asia, Tiger Airways, Singapore Airlines, Eva Airlines, Shanghai Airlines,  Hainan Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Thai Airways, Cathay Pacific, Koreana Airlines,  Asiana Airlines, American Airlines, Air France, United Airlines, China Airlines,…

Miễn phí dịch vụ đặt giữ chỗ qua điện thoại, email, Y!MTư vấn cho khách hàng miễn phí đường bay hợp lýGiao vé tận nơi trong nội thành, qua email, điện thoại…Hình thức thanh toán đơn giản

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*

*CÔNG TY TNHH SAWA- Phòng vé Vietairlines**Đ/c: Tầng 2, 54 Trường Chinh, Hà nội**Tel: 04. 3628 1290 / 0904 710 793 ( Ms Quyên)**Email: vemaybay.sawa@gmail.com**ID : viet_airlines / vemaybay_sawa*Website:www.vietairlines.net

----------

